# Getting music published



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi!

I would love to have some of my music published but even after sending it to many publishers, in Europe and America, I never got lucky in this. Anybody have some tips here? 

Greetings,
André, Sweden


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you send a mock-up (computer version) with your score? If so please ignore the rest - which is: don't forget to explain it's only a mock-up to give an idea of the piece. And, don't forget to secure your copyright - if you don't belong to one of the organisations like ascap or mcps, then keep a log of everything like the dates you made the files, and post an identical CD to yourself with post-office date stamps over the seal etc.

Just wondering...


----------

